# Precision Golf



## User2021 (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone been to the above in West Byfleet?

Any first hand reviews?

Booked a full bag fit for early Jan. 
Had my Pings fitted at AG six months ago, but more knowledge now and am not convinced on somethingâ€™s. 
so want them checked out, see if they recommend any changes in the short term. 

Then ideally improve through 2018 and possibly pop back for another review and see if thereâ€™s better options out there than what I have currently.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 24, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Anyone been to the above in West Byfleet?

Any first hand reviews?

Booked a full bag fit for early Jan. 
Had my Pings fitted at AG six months ago, but more knowledge now and am not convinced on somethingâ€™s. 
so want them checked out, see if they recommend any changes in the short term. 

Then ideally improve through 2018 and possibly pop back for another review and see if thereâ€™s better options out there than what I have currently.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I had driver and hybrids fitted last year and irons the year before. Would have no issues recommending them. Loads of shafts to choose from and plenty of choice with regards the equipment. Found that they didnâ€™t push specific brands on you and there was no pressure to buy at the end of the fitting.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 24, 2017)

Too notch guys!


----------



## User2021 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks chaps


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2017)

Very good reviews from everyone I know who have used them. Tempted to use them myself if/when I next change clubs.


----------



## Trojan615 (Dec 27, 2017)

Iâ€™d heard some not so good reviews so I decided to go to golf principles  in Basingstoke for a full backfitting. There is a thread on here golf principles itâ€™s worth a read .
Very similar set up lots of aftermarket shafts to try very happy with the result


----------



## User2021 (Dec 27, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Iâ€™d heard some not so good reviews so I decided to go to golf principles  in Basingstoke for a full backfitting. There is a thread on here golf principles itâ€™s worth a read .
Very similar set up lots of aftermarket shafts to try very happy with the result
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a worry then, I had only seen good reviews.
Hopefully its not a waste.


----------



## Piece (Dec 27, 2017)

I used them 6 or so years ago. Very good and aftercare service excellent. This was at their first premises Chertsey way.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 27, 2017)

Piece said:



			I used them 6 or so years ago. Very good and aftercare service excellent. This was at their first premises Chertsey way.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, the reviews I read all sounded fine.
Its booked now, so fingers crossed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Cheers, the reviews I read all sounded fine.
Its booked now, so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how it goes


----------



## User2021 (Dec 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Let us know how it goes
		
Click to expand...


Will do, its scheduled for next week


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 28, 2017)

I believe there are 4 'top of the range' fitting centres in UK, though I know of a couple of others that are either very well thought of or have been great for some - including one that a 'mate' ran, while studying for a PhD and another where both the size and personality of the (ex-Tour) fitter was part of the 'experience' - though, unlike the others, I still have a club he built!

Precision was, I believe, the first of these, starting in Thorpe and now at Byfleet. Golf Principles in Basingstoke, TourX in Wigan and Scott Gourlay in Edinburgh are the others that seem to have the 'best' reputations.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 28, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			I believe there are 4 'top of the range' fitting centres in UK, though I know of a couple of others that are either very well thought of or have been great for some - including one that a 'mate' ran, while studying for a PhD and another where both the size and personality of the (ex-Tour) fitter was part of the 'experience' - though, unlike the others, I still have a club he built!

Precision was, I believe, the first of these, starting in Thorpe and now at Byfleet. Golf Principles in Basingstoke, TourX in Wigan and Scott Gourlay in Edinburgh are the others that seem to have the 'best' reputations.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks very much


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Iâ€™d heard some not so good reviews so I decided to go to golf principles  in Basingstoke for a full backfitting. There is a thread on here golf principles itâ€™s worth a read .
Very similar set up lots of aftermarket shafts to try very happy with the result
		
Click to expand...

 Did you see Henry, red headed chap who is on the forum ? Heard nothing but good reviews of Golf Principles.


----------



## GeneralStore (Dec 29, 2017)

I have used both precision golf and golf principles, I had a much better experience at golf principles. Got fit by the owner there vs '1 of the guys' at Precision. Makes an awful big difference. Setup and equipment is great at both, it's the quality and experience of the human fitter that makes the difference


----------



## User2021 (Jan 3, 2018)

Had my full bag fit today. 
Done by a staff member â€œMarkâ€ ex Callaway. 

Its expensive at Â£250 but the process lasted just short of four hours. 

I was was blown away by the attention to detail and would have no issue in highly recommending them.

Thats the good bit.

The bad bit. But no reflection on Precision. 

Initially they thought my irons purchased from AG new a few months back may have been counterfeit and extended shafts.
They removed a grip to check the shaft, and emailed Ping straight away. 
Transpires they are legit but;
The irons are not what I ordered set up wise.
some clubs are beyond baffling as outside massively of Ping tolerances.
My 3 wood isnâ€™t what it is supposed to be.


so end result.

Driver
fairway 5
both adjusted and now vastly improved. 
No extra cost

Got a recommendation to change my hybrid and 3 wedges

irons are completely not suitable.
They have contacted Ping on my behalf this afternoon with the facts and see what they say.

Ultimately I need the irons sorting, hoping not at my cost but we shall see.


To finish on a positive, I feel I got great value for money and tried lots of different options out and found some real gains, itâ€™s just waiting to see now how it gets progressed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2018)

What made them suspicious to start with? What do they think Ping will do? If nothing would you have a right to go back to AG?


----------



## User2021 (Jan 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What made them suspicious to start with? What do they think Ping will do? If nothing would you have a right to go back to AG?
		
Click to expand...

The grips didnâ€™t look right, slight bulge at the top - thought was the shaft had been lengthened. 
Then when they checked every club the lengths, swing weights etc were out of Pings tolerances. 

Ultimately the main main issues are with AG.

Some ( lesser issues) are Pings, not every club but 2 or 3 are way off what was expected. 

I think the the thought process is Ping donâ€™t want an unhappy customer, so thatâ€™s why Precision have mailed them.

i wrote a letter this afternoon to Precision out lining the time frame of events, details of conversations etc. 
This has apparently been forwarded to Ping.

precision seem to think they may get a response relatively quickly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			The grips didnâ€™t look right, slight bulge at the top - thought was the shaft had been lengthened. 
Then when they checked every club the lengths, swing weights etc were out of Pings tolerances. 

Ultimately the main main issues are with AG.

Some ( lesser issues) are Pings, not every club but 2 or 3 are way off what was expected. 

I think the the thought process is Ping donâ€™t want an unhappy customer, so thatâ€™s why Precision have mailed them.

i wrote a letter this afternoon to Precision out lining the time frame of events, details of conversations etc. 
This has apparently been forwarded to Ping.

precision seem to think they may get a response relatively quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with it. Ping are usually pretty good at responding, and hopefully will take the information on board especially coming from such a reputable fitter


----------



## Coffey (Jan 4, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			The grips didnâ€™t look right, slight bulge at the top - thought was the shaft had been lengthened. 
Then when they checked every club the lengths, swing weights etc were out of Pings tolerances. 

Ultimately the main main issues are with AG.

Some ( lesser issues) are Pings, not every club but 2 or 3 are way off what was expected. 

I think the the thought process is Ping donâ€™t want an unhappy customer, so thatâ€™s why Precision have mailed them.

i wrote a letter this afternoon to Precision out lining the time frame of events, details of conversations etc. 
This has apparently been forwarded to Ping.

precision seem to think they may get a response relatively quickly.
		
Click to expand...

That is worrying! 

I have had an issue with 2 Ping drivers recently and their customer service was excellent. Quick response and all sorted brilliantly. Hopefully you get it sorted nice and quickly


----------



## User2021 (Jan 10, 2018)

quick update, being careful not to detract from a 5 star review of Precision.

After a week of negotiations with Ping and AG, a new set of irons are being made today that I can hopefully collect on Saturday at no cost to me.
Precision have offered to fine tune the irons free of charge as well.

So delighted with the outcome


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 10, 2018)

Cracking result, hopefully you'll see a massive difference when you get to swing them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			quick update, being careful not to detract from a 5 star review of Precision.

After a week of negotiations with Ping and AG, a new set of irons are being made today that I can hopefully collect on Saturday at no cost to me.
Precision have offered to fine tune the irons free of charge as well.

So delighted with the outcome
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant outcome


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			quick update, being careful not to detract from a 5 star review of Precision.

After a week of negotiations with Ping and AG, a new set of irons are being made today that I can hopefully collect on Saturday at no cost to me.
Precision have offered to fine tune the irons free of charge as well.

So delighted with the outcome
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely top notch outcome!

Ping have a reputation for great customer service, so i would have expected nothing less!

Precision have performed to the same 'above and beyond' level I've always experienced from them!

Hopefully, the outcome will be a brilliantly matched set that's perfect for you! 

The bad news is that you'll have no excuse for poor performance anymore!!


----------



## User2021 (Jan 10, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			The bad news is that you'll have no excuse for poor performance anymore!!  

Click to expand...

Very true, itâ€™s a worry lol


----------



## dufferman (Jan 11, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			quick update, being careful not to detract from a 5 star review of Precision.

After a week of negotiations with Ping and AG, a new set of irons are being made today that I can hopefully collect on Saturday at no cost to me.
Precision have offered to fine tune the irons free of charge as well.

So delighted with the outcome
		
Click to expand...

Any comeback for AG? Are you going to / have you complained to them??


----------



## User2021 (Jan 11, 2018)

dufferman said:



			Any comeback for AG? Are you going to / have you complained to them??
		
Click to expand...

Ping made the initial contact with AG 
my reasoning for only contacting Ping was I knew the swing weight issue sat with Ping, wrong length and loft could have been down to either. 

Ultimately both ping and ag have fixed everything between them at no cost to me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Ping made the initial contact with AG 
my reasoning for only contacting Ping was I knew the swing weight issue sat with Ping, wrong length and loft could have been down to either. 

Ultimately both ping and ag have fixed everything between them at no cost to me.
		
Click to expand...

Put it down to experience and I'd let Ping and AG sort any issues out themselves. You have new clubs that should be ideal for you to burn it up this year


----------



## User2021 (Jan 11, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Put it down to experience and I'd let Ping and AG sort any issues out themselves. You have new clubs that should be ideal for you to burn it up this year
		
Click to expand...

Exactly mate.

AG emailed me yesterday, told me to bring the 3 stretch back that I didnâ€™t order ( said I didnâ€™t want it replaced as purchased a G400 hybrid in the mean time) they are basically giving me the cost back in store credit. 

So so to be fair to both Ping and AG they have both sorted me out, how they got their doesnâ€™t matter to me, just that they did without it getting silly.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 21, 2018)

Just been to Precision (yesterday) myself. Have just retired and am treating myself to a whole new 'bagfull'. The idea was end up with a set of clubs as best suited to me as they could be - then leaving me to sort out the minor detail of how to hit a ball properly

As per Jobr1850, have to say the experience was great - l also saw the same guy called Mark. The attention to detail at this kind of fitting is astounding. The best bit was in them explaining what all the 'numbers' meant (eg l previously had no real idea on how lie angle affected ball trajectory), and how they indicated the 'faults' which were down to me (eg my swing path & angle of attack) , and what issues might be aided by customising the clubs (eg my existing shafts are apparently way too heavy for me).

Tried several head & shaft combinations till we found one that seemed right - and l found it amazing that the ones that felt best during the swing, produced the best ball flight, and the best numbers on Trackman. Perhaps I shouldn't have surprised, but l was.  But the new combination gives me an extra 20 yards carry (6 iron) over my old set. Ok, a good dollop of that is down to the stronger loft, but the right head & shaft  plays a good part of it. The new combination allowed me to improve (not solve) my issues as regards things like swing path and angle of attack - only lessons & practice will be a cure - and we managed to get an improvement in smash factor from about 1.35 with old to about 1.50 with new

Spent about hour & threequarters sorting out my irons then spent about the same again on fairway woods, hybrids and wedges.  My total lack of confidence with a driver made him suggest we leave that for now.

All in all a fascinating afternoon - after which I parted company with a shed-load of money for my new kit. Only downside is that l now have to wait about three weeks to get  my hands on it...


----------



## User2021 (Jun 21, 2018)

Excellent, glad you enjoyed it.

What clubs did you go for?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 21, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Excellent, glad you enjoyed it.

What clubs did you go for?
		
Click to expand...

Went in with the intention of getting either Titleist AP3's or Mizuno JPX900'S . Ended up choosing between AP1's or Ping G400's and finally settled on the Ping. The numbers were just so much better - as was the feel of them in the hand.


----------



## User2021 (Jun 21, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Went in with the intention of getting either Titleist AP3's or Mizuno JPX900'S . Ended up choosing between AP1's or Ping G400's and finally settled on the Ping. The numbers were just so much better - as was the feel of them in the hand.
		
Click to expand...


Enjoy mate


----------



## sjn (Jun 23, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Anyone been to the above in West Byfleet?

Any first hand reviews?

Booked a full bag fit for early Jan. 
Had my Pings fitted at AG six months ago, but more knowledge now and am not convinced on somethingâ€™s. 
so want them checked out, see if they recommend any changes in the short term. 

Then ideally improve through 2018 and possibly pop back for another review and see if thereâ€™s better options out there than what I have currently.
		
Click to expand...

 I used them a few years back for driver fitting.  Not impressed as they  recommended a shaft I hadnt actually hit with !  Anyway , I wouldn't buy a driver now without hitting outdoors using proper (not range ) balls  because (a) I want to see the ball flight ,and (b) I'm not convinced the swing I make hitting into a net is the same as out in the open.  I bought mine from Worplesdon golf club for that reason


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 23, 2018)

Sounds like a really fun day.  Genuinely glad you enjoyed it and, again, genuinely hope you enjoy and get loads of fun out of the new sticks.  However (you could see this coming lol), your points below are very common amongst those who talk about custom fitting, and it just doesn't make sense to me....



backwoodsman said:



			The idea was end up with a set of clubs as best suited to me as they could be - then leaving me to sort out the minor detail of how to hit a ball properly
		
Click to expand...

In order to 'hit a ball properly', you'll no doubt need to make a change to either, or a combination of grip, stance, alignment, AoA, path, face, speed, weight shift and 1000 other variables.  After you've done so, are you not worried that your clubs will no longer be best suited to you?



backwoodsman said:



			Tried several head & shaft combinations till we found one that seemed right - and l found it amazing that the ones that felt best during the swing, produced the best ball flight, and the best numbers on Trackman.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.  This is what Mark Crossfield and others are now buying into- that it's actuall 'feel' that should dictate what shaft/club you opt for.  



backwoodsman said:



			the new combination gives me an extra 20 yards carry (6 iron) over my old set. Ok, a good dollop of that is down to the stronger loft, but the right head & shaft  plays a good part of it.
		
Click to expand...

The researcher bit of my brain wants to quantify what 'a good part' means.  For me, if you lower my loft by two clubs, it's going to go two clubs longer.  The shaft and head bit seems to get lost.  



backwoodsman said:



			The new combination allowed me to improve (not solve) my issues as regards things like swing path and angle of attack
		
Click to expand...

How does a shaft improve path and AoA?  This makes absolutely no sense to me, and there is absolutely no research out there which provides statistically significant data which indicates that shaft can change path.



backwoodsman said:



			only lessons & practice will be a cure
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  It can't be both.

Again, to bookend this post, I really hope you don't think I'm 'jumping' on your post.  It's great that you've enjoyed the session and undoubtedly learned a lot about the golf swing, as well as picking up some lovely, shiny new toys- that's all good.  I have been quite critical of custom fitting for a while, and at times I got the sense that you were getting 'sold' that equipment can significantly change your swing (comments about path and shaft, carry etc), but also encouraged that you also recognise that the main difference will be lessons, practice and your willingness to work hard.  There are some who are reluctant to place as much emphasis on this as you have.


----------

